# [A] Blackhand - TnD sucht



## Phrandosina (6. Mai 2011)

[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]Liebe Spieler.

Wir suchen zur Vervollständigung unserer 3 10er Gruppen noch folgende Klassen.

[/font]2 Tanks

1 Heildruiden
1 Heilpaladin
1 Heilschami


1 Eleschami
1 Schattenpriester
1 Hexenmeister

1 Jäger

* Was man über den TnD und die Mitgliedschaft wissen muß *

Der TnD ist eine Gemeinschaft aus unterschiedlichsten Menschen. Ganz egal ob es Familien sind oder Schichtarbeiter, ob Jugendlicher oder Rentner.
Auf Grund dieser Vielfalt an Persönlichkeiten ist es wichtig, dass die Menschen ein faires und tolerantes Miteinander anstreben.
Deswegen gilt in unserer Gilde der Grundsatz: Der Member soll nett sein. Menschen, die zwar gut spielen können aber die Gemeinschaft stören haben bei uns keinen Platz. 

Wegen dieses Grundsatzes bieten wir auch KEINE Proberaids an. Es ist uns lieber, ein Spieler kommt in die Gilde und versucht sich einzubinden. So können wir direkt feststellen, ob er nett ist und wir einen Draht zueinander entwickeln können, was allerdings nicht immer von heute auf morgen geht. Ist der Spieler nett, so wird er gefördert und in die Raids mitgenommen. 

Wer in die Gilde kommt, sollte sich merken, dass eine Gilde sich nicht ändert um einem selber zu gefallen, sondern dass man sich der Gilde anzupassen hat, deren Regeln akzeptieren sollte. 

Ist man aber bereit in die Gilde zu kommen und entpuppt man sich als netter Mensch, so werden die folgenden Dinge wichtig:

*Teil I* Raids

*Was wir in Raids erwarten​*

Pünktliches Erscheinen zu Invite-Zeiten auf dem Raidcharakter
Eine ordentliche Vorbereitung auf den Content (Taktiken und CO)
Buffood, Tränke und Co sollten ausreichend vorhanden sein
Der Charakter sollte immer komplett gesockelt und verzaubert sein.
Das Teamspeak sollte installiert sein, funktionieren. Ein Microphon ist nicht zwingend erforderlich.
*Was wir an organisatorischen Dingen Erwarten​*
Eine Post an die Raidleitung bis Donnerstag 12 Uhr, an welchen Raidtagen man keine Zeit hat.
Eine Absage bzw Bekanntmachung über Verspätungen sollte notfalls kein Problem darstellen.
Urlaubszeiten bzw Prüfungszeiten sollten rechtzeitig Bekannt gemacht werden über das Forum im Urlaubsbereich.

*Unsere Raidzeiten​*

Freitags 20 Uhr - 0:30 Uhr
Samstags 20 Uhr - 0:30 Uhr
Sonntags 17 Uhr - 21:30 Uhr
Montags 19:30 Uhr - 23:00  Uhr (meistens ab 20 Uhr)

*Teil II * Allgemeines


Mittwochs ist der Spaßtag der Gilde.

Hier können stattfinden:


Gnomenrennen
Schnitzeljagden
Old-School-Raid
Mensch-ärgere-Dich-nicht-Turniere
PVP-Turniere
Gildenradio

Ferien- und Sommerzeiten sowie Weihnachtszeiten ausgenommen.


Wer sich bei uns bewerben möchte, kann sich an einen unserer Offiziere wenden oder das Gildensuch-Tool nutzen.

Die Offis sind:
Rayani, Damiene, Azrailin, Albira, Wàckawacka, Todesüberbri, Fabiøne, Bullvei, Baravgor, Kennkein, Salvardor, Rizo, Schokoeis, Dêliciôus




Vielleicht sieht man sich demnächst in unserer Gilde.




Liebe Grüße




TnD Gildenleitung


----------



## Phrandosina (25. Juli 2011)

push


----------

